# G0602 T Slots in cross slide?



## Jim_cellarshop (May 18, 2011)

Does this lathe, have T slots in the cross slide? If I get a lathe first I need to be able to mill small parts on it a while before I will be able to get a seperate mill. From what I have seen & read the T slot would make it easier, I'd like to be able to mount a rotary table or a small milling head on the cross slide. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Jim_cellarshop (May 19, 2011)

I had not really looked at the 11x26 as I thought it would be too large and heavy, but it's not much longer than the 10x22 and as it's only about 600lbs I would hope I could take it apart to pieces under 250lbs to move downstairs. The 11x26 is closer to what I want as I would like a min of a 1.0" spindle bore, 1.5" would be better but they are too large, heavy & expensive. Most of the 3in1 machines seem to be lacking in one way or another for what I want to do. The specs on the Smithy look pretty good, but they are kinda pricey. I think I could get a separate lathe & mill for that type of money. I really just want to be able to do some milling while I saved up for a mill as more than half of my milling projects are quite small. I need to take a ride out to the Grizzly show room and look at some of these in person, my wife will want to go along, not sure if that good or not  Thanks for the info & ideas.


----------



## Jim_cellarshop (May 23, 2011)

Do you mean the option of the T-slotted cross slide is not available or is the whole lathe G0602 not available? Thanks, Jim.


----------

